# [AfterEffects] Text Effekte



## chr_lutz (2. Dezember 2002)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe ein Problem mit einem Schatteneffekt für eine Basic Text in *After Effects 5.5*!

Zunächst habe ich einen Basic Text erstellt, der von einer bestimmten Position zu einer anderen läuft - mit einigen Effekten...

Jetzt möchte ich hinter den Text eine Art von Schatten legen - also den gleichen Text nur größer und in einer anderen Farbe!

Das Problem dabei ist, dass ich es beim Verändern der Größe, Laufweite,... nicht schaffe, den 2.Text genau hinter den 1. Text zu legen. Genausowenig gehts mit dem Skalieren (bleibt nicht genau hinter dem Text - wird nicht vom Zentrum ausgehend skaliert) oder mit dem Schatteneffekt!

Gibt es da nicht irgendeinen Effekt wie bei Photoshop 7.0 (Expand), bei dem man den Text zB um eine bestimmte Pixelzahl vom Zentrum aus vergrößtern kann???

Hab im Handbuch oder in der Hilfe dazu nichts gefunden - weiß jemand wo das steht?

Danke für jeden Vorschlag!

Christoph

P.S.: Soll so ähnlich aussehn, wie das Intro der Fernsehserie "Mysterious Ways" jeden Sonntag um 14:00 auf SAT1 - falls das jemand kennt!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (2. Dezember 2002)

Du könntest eine 3d-Ebene erstellen mit einer Lichtquelle und Schatten werfen lassen!

Anonsten geht das eigentlich immer, wenn du die Ebene duplizierst, verblurst, etwas vergrößerst usw...


----------



## Bypass41 (2. Dezember 2002)

Jo,

Bubi hat recht. Wenn Du das Pro Bundle Dein eigen nennst, dann schau mal bei der Kuh vorbei (http://www.creativecow.net).

SO LONG


----------



## chr_lutz (4. Dezember 2002)

ok danke - habs schon hinbekommen


----------



## goela (5. Dezember 2002)

> ok danke - habs schon hinbekommen


Und wie jetzt? Bitte vielleicht eine kleine Anleitung schreiben wie Du es jetzt gemacht hast!


----------



## chr_lutz (5. Dezember 2002)

Hab die Schrift einfach im Photoshop gemacht - dann die Schrift markiert und mit expand erweitert...

die zwei Bilder hab ich dann als psd abgespeichert und in AE importiert - einfach den selben ausgangs- und endpunkt und fertig


----------



## BubiBohnensack (5. Dezember 2002)

lol auch eine Möglichkeit ;-)


----------



## goela (5. Dezember 2002)

> Hab die Schrift einfach im Photoshop gemacht - dann die Schrift markiert und mit expand erweitert...


Siehst Du! Davon können jetzt andere auch profitieren! Danke für Deine Lösung!


----------

